# ITrader not working?



## JordanStGodard (Aug 4, 2014)

I cannot seem to leave feedback on a user here on SSO. He has created his account only a few days ago just to purchase an item I was selling. As a result, he has very few posts and is new. He was able to leave feedback for me but I cannot seem to leave feedback for him. 

It says "1. There was an error in your deal details!" even though I filled out every field.

Is there a way I can fix this? I'm using google chrome.


----------



## Daf57 (Aug 5, 2014)

In the comments section ... make sure you aren't using any characters other than letters or numbers. Keep it super simple. Try that. Seems like I had this issue and it turned out to be something weird like that. 

Check this thread for other iTrader quirks: https://www.google.com/search?q=There+was+an+error+in+your+deal+details


----------

